# Mice disconnect/reconnect, have tried a number of fixes



## Trowe (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been using Windows 10 since 2015, and for months it was good. I ran into a few issues here and there but I've either solved them or learned to live with them. Originally I was using a Razer Naga mouse, one of the older ones, and that eventually ran into problems 3-4 months ago. For that mouse, it ended up being frayed wires, the common culprit. However, every mouse I've used since then has been disconnecting/reconnecting in a similar (but not the same) way.

When the Razer Naga disconnected, it did the whole thing. The lights turned off, Windows would make the USB disconnect sound (quickly followed by the reconnect sound), and it would start working again once the wire found that sweet spot. Now I used an old 4 button logitech as a backup, and while it's a little beat up, it still works. When that would disconnect it was like the sensitivity dropped to 0 and Windows didn't make any sound. I ordered a new 20 button logitech- a g600- and this mouse is still having the same issue. What this newer mouse showed me though is that the mouse never actually loses power.

I've tried a few different fixes for this:

While my computer is a desktop, someone recommended I turn off a specific setting in the device manager properties for USB Generic Hub, Root Hub, and Input Devices. "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power"
I switched from using a 2.0 USB, to 3.0. No change and I also noticed that the mouse is the only thing affected. My keyboard never loses input, my external drive never shuts off, my controller never loses input either,e tc.
I've been updating drivers and nothing seemed to affect it.

I've found some posts about similar issues, but I haven't tried anything else other than the above.

usb mouse keeps disconnecting / connecting FIX! Windows 7 SOLVED!!!!! Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums
^pretty old, involves regedit, but one reply says to uninstall mouse drivers and leave them uninstalled. This mouse makes use of Logitech Gaming Software so I'll probably have to delete that too.

Why is my USB mouse disconnecting and reconnecting randomly and often? - Super User

Mouse keeps disconnecting and reconnecting randomly? [Solved] - Mice - Windows 10
^this thread identifies it as a Windows 10 issue. However, the thread posted in the solution doesn't actually involve Windows 10. Since I didn't have the issue on previous OSes, and didn't even have a problem on Win10 for months, I figured it's possible that an update broke something regarding USBs.






I'm tempted to try downgrading to Win8.1 to see if that has any effect. I don't have another computer in the house running that OS, but the computer in the office still runs Win7 and it has no problems at all.

It's worth noting that almost all cases of this happening have been during video game sessions. However there was one instance where it seemed like it happened on my desktop, but it was over so fast that I can't really confirm it. It could've just been a fluke with the mouse pad.

I would really appreciate any help on this and I'm okay with providing any information that might be needed, as this issue is slowly driving me insane. :banghead:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Have you tried restoring the system to an earlier date, before the problem started?


----------



## Trowe (Jan 30, 2011)

Stancestans said:


> Have you tried restoring the system to an earlier date, before the problem started?


The problem has been going on for a while, so the proper restore point has probably been overwritten at this point. A month or so ago till now, the freezes ramped up to 0.5-1.0 seconds long, but I remember small skips going back as far as February. Since I was using the frayed Naga back then, I thought that was the root of the issue.


----------



## Trowe (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been working with Logitech Support, to see if they had any history or suggestions with this bug. They told me to uninstall the driver, unplug/restart and then plug it into a 2.0 port (using one of the ports at the front of the case rather than the back). Worked okay, with maybe one super quick skip. However, hours later when I was playing something;

-completely lost detection for left-right movement
-movement up or down could only travel a few inches, at a slight angle
-it looked like the cursor was jittery, shaking a lot but not leaving the line it made
-went on for about 5-6 seconds, which is way longer than any previous event

I'll keep testing it to see if that was just a weird fluke. The whole problem happens randomly when I'm playing a game, so it's been difficult to reproduce.


----------

